# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  اشتروا لخداماتكم ..يونفورم وحجاب ..بأسعار جيدة

## وضحه - بوظبي

مستلزمات خدم .. بنات بوظبي


مرحبا بنات

عندنا يونيفورمات خدم جميع المقاسات ... قطن .. وحجابات .
اليونيفورم الحبة 23---------التوصيل 10 دراهم فقط

للطلب 
****







الحجاب الصغير 6 دراهم - والكبير 9 دراهم


النعله مريحه جدا وفيها اسفنج مبطنه للراحه .. الحبة ب 8 دراهم 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## بسمة براءة

موفقه اختي 
بغيت اسال بس لبنات بوظبي و للكل الامارات

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:  :36:  :36:

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبة

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:  :36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:  :36:  :36:

----------


## الرومانسية89

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## ام عنوده

عرض ممتاز

----------


## ام زايد21

بالتوفيق حبيبتى

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:  :36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## فوفا الامورة

اللهم وفقنا و وفق الجميع

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## احتاجك..

بالتوفيق

----------


## قايدة الريم~

ماشي صور

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

شي صور بالموضوع .. واذا عندج انستغرام 
[email protected]

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------

